# Wet sand or paper bag satin poly finish?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I’m fishing a small Poplar project. I’m using 3 coats of Minwax gloss brush on oil-poly followed by a light spray of rattle can Minwax satin poly. The results on a test piece is great. I’m sanding with 220 after the 1st coat, and then using 000 synthetic steel wool (scotch brite) after the 2nd and 3rd coat. 

The final finish is smooth but of course I can barley feel a few dust nubs. What would be a good way to “polish” these out without affecting my satin finish. I’ve seen wet sanding and brown paper bag as options… Also wax with steel wool.. But I think that would gloss up my finish…

Thanks!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Brown paper bag is equal to about 2500 grit sand paper Nick. Everything you do will affect the poly finish... but rubbing it out with wax on 0000 steel wool will leave a beautiful satin finish. If you want to do the least amount to the actual finish use the brown paper bag. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can most likely buy a couple ultra fine finishing pads from a local marble and granite company. They should have 3000 grit pads. Another source is a shop that makes eye glasses. They call them "daisy pads". Remember that having a glass smooth surface does not effect the satin feature of the finish.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

BTW, I ended up using 0000 steel wool and wax. Worked like a charm. Got rid of what little dust nibs (or is it nobs) and left a glass smooth finish!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nickbee said:


> BTW, I ended up using 0000 steel wool and wax. Worked like a charm. Got rid of what little dust nibs (or is it nobs) and left a glass smooth finish!


This has become my favorite way to finish larger turnings and boxes and such... especially small items that get picked up and handled. Glad it worked out. 

corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep, that's how I finish all my projects, 0000 wire wool and Johnsons wax polish, whether the finish is poly or Danish oil.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

I find that a pair of old nylon tights wrapped around an old wool sock is good for removing fine 'nibs' left by dust in a finish.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Yep, that's how I finish all my projects, 0000 wire wool and Johnsons wax polish, whether the finish is poly or Danish oil.


It's like we're living parallel lives.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

nzgeordie said:


> I find that a pair of old nylon tights wrapped around an old wool sock is good for removing fine 'nibs' left by dust in a finish.


Something else you want to tell use Geordie or show us a photo of you with your tights on   

Corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

challagan said:


> Something else you want to tell use Geordie or show us a photo of you with your tights on
> 
> Corey


Corey,
I don't think the forum's quite ready for a pic of me wearing tights. It would probably breach the rules of 'good taste' and would certainly scare off new members.
However, I can say that sourcing a pair of old tights can be good fun - especially if you're single.  

_SWMBO has since adviced me that you fellas on the N. American continent might be more familiar with the expression 'pantyhose' which are commonly called 'tights' over here._


----------

